# Help! Dual Citizen moving to London



## kaslavin9 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,
OK I am an American born citizen with Dual Citizenship with Ireland with an Irish Passport.
I am moving to London on Tuesday and was just reading on-line about having to present a National I.D. Card at Immigration….
I don't have a National I.D. Card yet because I have not lived there yet… am I going to have any trouble getting into England without this card?

I also don't have a job yet, please tell me this is not a problem either.

Also, Is there anything else I need to be aware of….I don't want any surprises at the airport and be turned back to the U.S….

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kaslavin9 said:


> Hello,
> OK I am an American born citizen with Dual Citizenship with Ireland with an Irish Passport.
> I am moving to London on Tuesday and was just reading on-line about having to present a National I.D. Card at Immigration….
> I don't have a National I.D. Card yet because I have not lived there yet… am I going to have any trouble getting into England without this card?
> ...


No chance of any trouble whatsoever. Just use your US passport to leave the States and your Irish passport to enter UK. You will be waved through with a smile, with no questions asked, as you are an EU citizen. Your passport will be scanned as a security measure (to detect forgeries, criminal on the run etc). There is no national identity card for Ireland.

You don't need anything to look for work and start a job. Your Irish passport is proof of your right to work and should be produced when asked. Just apply for your National Insurance number by phoning 0845 600 0643 (lines are open 8.00 am to 6.00 pm Monday to Friday) and you'll be told what to do.
Applying for a National Insurance number : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits

Make sure you have means to access your funds in US bank account by carrying your ATM card, until you are able to open a UK bank account (need several IDs like utility bills bearing your address and possibly proof of employment).


----------



## kaslavin9 (Jan 25, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!! This just took a lot of stress off of me. Much appreciated! 





Joppa said:


> No chance of any trouble whatsoever. Just use your US passport to leave the States and your Irish passport to enter UK. You will be waved through with a smile, with no questions asked, as you are an EU citizen. Your passport will be scanned as a security measure (to detect forgeries, criminal on the run etc). There is no national identity card for Ireland.
> 
> You don't need anything to look for work and start a job. Your Irish passport is proof of your right to work and should be produced when asked. Just apply for your National Insurance number by phoning 0845 600 0643 (lines are open 8.00 am to 6.00 pm Monday to Friday) and you'll be told what to do.
> Applying for a National Insurance number : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits
> ...


----------



## InspectorClusoe (Dec 18, 2010)

kaslavin9 said:


> Hello,
> OK I am an American born citizen with Dual Citizenship with Ireland with an Irish Passport.
> I am moving to London on Tuesday and was just reading on-line about having to present a National I.D. Card at Immigration….
> I don't have a National I.D. Card yet because I have not lived there yet… am I going to have any trouble getting into England without this card?
> ...


UK and Irish republic citizens have a 'special relationship' for travelling and settling purposes this means that with an Irish passport you can come and go as you please, to the UK beware though the practise in the UK is never in line with the theory. So for instance if there is a terrorist threat likely and usually there is even if marginal (middle eastern or Irish republican) you may get asked questions. I have irish and uk passports and as far as I know you are as good as a Brit for taxation purposes right to vote , it would have been the same for pensions (i think) but for the fact that ireland is now in the EU, but there are facilities none the less to transfer your pension from UK to Irleand if need be. I wouldnt rely on the US passport to be honest seems like there are a lot of treaties and things obviously its good for effect but on practical level once out of the airport the IRish passport will help you for administrative purposes. Thats my opinion but of course check out the official sites

YOu dont need a n ID card at all in england . You need your passport to prove who you are ie open bank account claim benefits etc but we dont have ID cards in the UK . HAving no job is not the end of the world, obviously you need cash to support yourself and (i am not sure here) you may need to have a minimum amount to enter the uk lets say you have a one way ticket and you ask you have you got a job already , you say no ; next question how do you intend to support yourslef? you have to be prepared to prove that you have a few thousand or you could say you are staying with your auntie for a while (with the EU passport its none of their business in theory) With an Irish passport they will find it hard to pose these questions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

InspectorClusoe said:


> YOu dont need a n ID card at all in england . You need your passport to prove who you are ie open bank account claim benefits etc but we dont have ID cards in the UK . HAving no job is not the end of the world, obviously you need cash to support yourself and (i am not sure here) you may need to have a minimum amount to enter the uk lets say you have a one way ticket and you ask you have you got a job already , you say no ; next question how do you intend to support yourslef? you have to be prepared to prove that you have a few thousand or you could say you are staying with your auntie for a while (with the EU passport its none of their business in theory) With an Irish passport they will find it hard to pose these questions.


They won't ask any of those questions as EU citizens have the right to enter UK and look for work for 3 months initially.


----------



## SMurph (Apr 2, 2014)

*Same Boat*

Wow! I know this thread is a bit old, but am in the exact same boat and didn't expect to find that! Any updates on your situation?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

SMurph said:


> Wow! I know this thread is a bit old, but am in the exact same boat and didn't expect to find that! Any updates on your situation?


The OP hasn't logged on for 2 1/2 years so probably not.


----------



## SMurph (Apr 2, 2014)

nyclon said:


> The OP hasn't logged on for 2 1/2 years so probably not.


Thought it would be worth a shot and also to see if any others are in same position. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

SMurph said:


> Thought it would be worth a shot and also to see if any others are in same position. Sorry for the inconvenience.


If you have a question, it's best to start a new thread. Things change quickly and the information in threads 6 months old is very likely to be out if date.


----------



## kaslavin9 (Jan 25, 2011)

SMurph said:


> Thought it would be worth a shot and also to see if any others are in same position. Sorry for the inconvenience.



Hello, Been here 2 1/2 years...never any issue at immigration, stroll in and out of the country. Let me know if you have any questions. Good luck with the move. Where are you moving to?


----------

